# Reputation points..



## Sebastian (Aug 25, 2006)

I was just wondering what is this...
(EDIT i know what Reputation means ) 
The scales...?


----------



## Oguz286 (Aug 25, 2006)

The little green rectangles under your name represent how big of a reputation you have. People will give you rep. when you help someone or post something helpfull/usefull and can give you negative rep. if you behave like an asshole (non-ss.org-style  ). That's it afaik


----------



## Steve (Aug 25, 2006)

eRep is the system vBulletin has included where users can "thank" other users for making useful posts, or if they post is a "bad" message, they can "disapprove" of the post.

The eRep system has both a green (positive reputation) and a red (negative reputation) system. The more bars that you have the stronger your eRep is on either side.

The more +Rep you have, the more "Reputation power" you have, so your repping a thread has more of an impact.


----------



## JPMDan (Aug 25, 2006)

to view rep you have recieved, press user cp and those comments you see are from other users about you if there is any comments left.


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 25, 2006)

I don't think I've ever used the thread repping feature.

I didn't know that the more rep you have the more influence you have on a thread's rep.


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 25, 2006)

Thank you all, you helped me... 
once again thanks


----------



## JPMDan (Aug 25, 2006)

Anytime


----------

